# Japanese pet shop and cafe



## specks

Wow!:drool::icon_eek: Its like a mall.

I wish there is an LFS like that in my place. Whats the name of the place?

Great post!roud:


----------



## Kevchan

This is petbox


----------



## aweeby

wow, i envy you.


----------



## h4n

Wow man!! Cant wait to see your new tank!!

-Sent from my Samsung Note, a "Phablet"


----------



## Complexity

Very nice! Reminds me of the Fish Gallery we have around here. I wonder how competitive their prices are?


----------



## UmbraSprite

Do they have a website? Where are they located.


----------



## acitydweller

Anything JDM is always cooler


----------



## Kevchan

*Bianco Petbox*

Revisited the fish store again today and here is the entrance if you ever are in okinawa.


----------



## Kado

Wow that's a nice place! I thought the shops here in the Kanagawa prefecture were nice. The cheapest place I've found to go is called かねだい(Kanedai). They have a few shops all over Japan, not sure about Okinawa though,sry..anyways they also have a use section and their tanks are always dirt cheap.


----------



## mfurufuru

Petbox is in Okinawa?


----------



## Down_Shift

Once you step foot in a pet store in Asia you get overwhelmed at what we are missing here. It's so crazy there. Especially doggy cafés.


----------



## PhilipS

Where in Okinawa are the Aquascape shops?


----------

